# Fire in radioactive forest near Chernobyl nuclear power plant



## WhatInThe (Apr 6, 2020)

A fire broke out Saturday in a radioactive forest near the Chernobyl nuclear power plant. Radiation limits what fire fighters can do. Planes dumped/sprayed area.

https://www.dw.com/en/chernobyl-radioactive-forest-near-nuclear-plant-catches-fire/a-53019394


----------



## Gaer (Apr 6, 2020)

Oh no!  Oh geez,  Are we in the twilight Zone?  This is surreal!  I'm scared to say "What else can happen?"


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't understand the problem. The fire is in the contaminated area. Nobody lives in that area. I doubt the fire is going to kick up much radioactive material. There might be a slight surge in radioactivity, but nothing like the original eruption.  If they can't put the fire out inside the contaminated area, why can't they douse the fire when it gets to a safe area. See, I thoroughly analysed the situation in three seconds. Or may be not?


----------



## The Rodent (Apr 7, 2020)

Doesn't the radioactivity in the soil get absorbed by the plants, just like plants absorb carbon? When the fire destroys the plants it releases the radioactivity which is now easily moved by winds. Just like when plants die, the carbon is released into the soil


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 7, 2020)

FACT: Animals have long ago returned to the area and are fine. Vegetation is flourishing. The reactors have long been isolated. People are living in the area.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 7, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I don't understand the problem. The fire is in the contaminated area. Nobody lives in that area. I doubt the fire is going to kick up much radioactive material. There might be a slight surge in radioactivity, but nothing like the original eruption.  If they can't put the fire out inside the contaminated area, why can't they douse the fire when it gets to a safe area. See, I thoroughly analysed the situation in three seconds. Or may be not?


Problem is wind currents and smoke which is basically particulate matter contaminated with radiation. 

Also radiation readings in the area have spiked.

https://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-...yl-releases-spike-in-radiation/6671586174766/


----------



## Gaer (Apr 7, 2020)

In one way it's a good thing, if the fire gets rid of all the old radiated vegetation.  It's a wasteland now.  But, as "What in the" said, the only problem I see is the wind current and smoke.  We don't know all the factors.  Radiation is scary!


----------

